
PHP 7.1.0 Alpha 1 Released - jafingi
http://php.net/archive/2016.php#id2016-06-09-1
======
jafingi
PHP 7.1.0 Alpha 1 comes with features such as (incomplete list):

* Nullable Types

* Square bracket syntax for array restructuring assignment

* Allow specifying keys in list()

* Generalize support of negative string offsets

* Void Return Type

* Class constant visibility modifiers

* Multi catch

